# Cobra



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Had this little beauty about 4 years thought I should finally post a pic.. I'll let you in on a little secret though, I dont have a DWA for her :whistling2:






















... Well I thought it was funny :Na_Na_Na_Na:...


----------



## Bananas&Gravy (May 19, 2010)

I've heard of timber rattlers, but never seen a timber cobra before. Is it CB or WC? If it is captive bred I'd be very interested to see the parents if you have any pics. Have to say I'm shocked at you're carelessness with regards to the lack of DWA. I've emailed the RSPCA and given them your i.p. address. :naughty:


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Bananas&Gravy said:


> I've heard of timber rattlers, but never seen a timber cobra before. Is it CB or WC? If it is captive bred I'd be very interested to see the parents if you have any pics. Have to say I'm shocked at you're carelessness with regards to the lack of DWA. I've emailed the RSPCA and given them your i.p. address. :naughty:


Well DWAL or not who can resist a timber cobra het melanistic cheese string, I just thought... :censor: it!


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Is she good on a hook?


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Herpalist said:


> Is she good on a hook?


Not really, she's goes to ridgid and coils up so i cant get in at her :whistling2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

You give must be good at parties!

Very witty


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

slippery42 said:


> You give must be good at parties!
> 
> Very witty


I dont really have many parties, would be irresponsible with having the cobra and all.. : victory:


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

I wooden bother about a DWAL either.
Wooden mind holding her/him, it's a Pine example of a snake. 
Nah only Oaking about with you. Great sculpture.


----------



## lordbiggles (Jun 10, 2009)

"never seen a timber cobra"............

surely this would be a nice example of a Forest Cobra ??? :whistling2:


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

My advice is never to free handle if at all possible. Dang impressive and a good potential gift for my mother in-law.


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> My advice is never to free handle if at all possible. Dang impressive and a good potential gift for my mother in-law.


A cobra is for life not just for christmas.. No matter how much she left you in the will :whistling2:


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

snakeskinshoes said:


> ...she left you in the will :whistling2:


Great heart stopping gift that is. I think the only thing she will leave me is her daughter who is quickly turning out just like the monster in-law, no question. Maybe I should get two but one that is not wood born. LoL


----------



## snakeskinshoes (Apr 6, 2010)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Great heart stopping gift that is. I think the only thing she will leave me is her daughter who is quickly turning out just like the monster in-law, no question. Maybe I should get two but one that is not wood born. LoL


May I offer a sturdy peice of rope? Was gonna put it in the classifieds but you could save me the hassle :lol2:


----------



## Daniel10 (Dec 31, 2009)

*My Golden Cobra*

My Golden Cobra.








sorry the pic's sideways :whistling2:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Taz Devil said:


> I wooden bother about a DWAL either.
> Wooden mind holding her/him, it's a Pine example of a snake.
> Nah only Oaking about with you. Great sculpture.


:notworthy: :2thumb:


----------

